# Happy 9th birthday to Keefer!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Actually, it was on 8/25 - bad dog mom for not posting this sooner!!! The Keef is pretty spry for an older guy, still happy, energetic, and loving life, even though he gets grayer in the muzzle year by year. Keefer sometimes gets overshadowed by the antics of his wild and crazy sister Halo, but he is my sweet boy who adores me. The feeling is mutual :wub:

Some pictures, old and new:



















With Dena



















And Halo




























On a hike










And just around the house


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday to handsome Keefer! Lookin' good.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: to one of most handsome GSD here :wub: May you have many more


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pics of a gorgeous guy!

Happy Birthday, Keefer!! And many, many more...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Happy birthday, Keefer!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What great pictures...pretty dogs...Happy belated..


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Keefer!!! You are looking handsome as ever!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 9th Keefer!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!

:cake:​


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Keefer, you are one handsome guy!. Happy birthday may you have many more.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich Keefer! :cake:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 9th Keefer. You look fabulous! Wishing you many more birthdays!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Keefer, you handsome young man.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

He was a really cute puppy and he looks good now.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Seeing his graying muzzle made me tear up, I don't know why. I have an old dog (shih tzu) that is 14 1/2 now so I guess I'm sensitive about seniors.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone! BTW, that tag you can see in the last picture says: "If you can read this, I will lick you". And he will! :rofl: :wub: 



Galathiel said:


> Happy Birthday! Seeing his graying muzzle made me tear up, I don't know why. I have an old dog (shih tzu) that is 14 1/2 now so I guess I'm sensitive about seniors.


Yeah, it is hard watching them age.  He still jumps around like a puppy when I get his leash down, but he can't go as far as he used to, and he wilts when it's really hot out. I took him out for a 5 mile hilly hike a month or two ago and he was really slowing down by the end. I'm thinking 3 or 4 miles is probably plenty for him these days. He loves his pack, but I don't have him wear it much anymore. He doesn't carry much weight, just some water and a collapsible dish, but I don't want him to overdo it.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Keefer! I love that first puppy pic of him - you can see the mischief in his eyes.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Love The Keef. Best wishes for many more years. ❤


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Happy B-day Keefer!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!!!!!!

:birthday:

:toasting:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------

